

Ask HN: Review my startup PaySimply - paysimply

Hi all,<p>We are launching PaySimply soon. It is a mobile app that allows you to send money to friends and family (iPhone and Android). We would love to get your thoughts and feedback on the landing page. Feel free to sign up as well. You will be invited soon.<p>https://www.paysimplyapp.com/<p>Thanks!
======
bonzoq
My first impression is that your website looks very unprofessional. I wouldn't
trust a payment company with a website like this. However this can be quickly
fixed, if you don't have much experience with frontend development someone
else needs to help you.

------
donebizkit
I don't mean to sound forward but what's your background? What's your
experience in mobile payment? It's hard to convince someone to put credit card
info without giving much info about the company.

~~~
paysimply
Hi! We are two engineers with 5 years experience working for companies such as
Mastercard.

While we have no concrete experience in mobile payments, we have a good idea
of the current state of the payments landscape. We are developing PaySimply on
the side now and this is mainly a market test. We will be using Stripe/Paymill
as a payment processor in this test, so everything is secure and PCI
compliant. Should we include this in the landing page? We wanted to keep
everything as simple as possible.

And no problem for sounding forward. It's best to be as brutal as possible :)

~~~
dangrossman
I could be wrong, but this seems like something you need a state-by-state
money transmitter license to operate legally. If you're launching this on the
cheap (there are significant net worth requirements to get licensed) and
worldwide (let alone nationwide), you might want to talk to a lawyer about
your liability. These laws don't really care how _technically_ easy it is to
build a money transmission service on top of other companies.

------
Wajeez
Few quick tips: Who are you? What company runs this website? Who are the
founders / their background, previous projects, what type of support they
bring to this website? what guarantee is given to users, who is already using
this app, what does he / she say about it?

Also, how about using anything related to money in your logo?

Cheers,

~~~
paysimply
Thanks for the tips Wajeez. A few of these points are addressed in reply to
donbizkit's questions.

For the support: we are definitely supporting this project for the equivalent
of a full time project. We guarantee that payments are processed within 7 days
(since we are using Stripe for now). We have a select group of friends using
our Android app and they love it. We use it almost every day, for reasons
listed on the PaySimply website. :)

Should we include testimonials and guarantees about the product?

------
paysimply
Easy clickable: <https://www.paysimplyapp.com/>

